# Looking for oil specs for a governor



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a Model L and I like to check the oil on the governor and I been looking on OLD GRAVELY.NET on how to do it but can't find it. I like to know what kind and how much.


----------



## jomo (Apr 2, 2011)

Greetings al b
I saw your post about govenor specs and was wondering if you found what is the correct oil level. From what I have found the wieght of oil is sae 30 for the summer and sae 10 for the winter.
jomo


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Jomo! You can find your oil in Governor Romneys hair!:lmao:


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

I did not find out, I guess it is time to ask again.


----------

